# Do you cut in on your second coat?



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you cut in again during your second coat or just roll as close as you can to the ceiling?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not a pro painter, but IMO, it would depend upon the coverage. If the first coat covered well, nothing showing through, then perhaps skip the cut-in. But if it covered that well, then maybe the second coat isn't needed. Since a second coat is desired or needed, yes, cut in again as well.

Sure would hate to discover a second layer was needed after the paint dries.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Likely to end up with what's called ghosting if you try and skip the cutting in.
(a darker area)


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, I do cut in a second time.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Usually, I have more coverage problems with the brush. The middle of the wall will look fine, but you'll see thin spots around the edges. I would be more likely to cut again and not roll.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, I cut in all coats as well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I always cut in on the second coat also. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

ALWAYS. As a professional, that's the only way to get the coverage necessary for a HIGH QUALITY job. Why skip a step that takes just minutes to complete anyway?


----------

